# Nationalpark Neusiedlersee



## Digicat (24. Juli 2011)

Servus

Am Dienstag haben wir angesichts der nicht guten Wettervorhersage den vorerst letzten Sommertag genützt und den Nationalpark Neusiedlersee besucht ...

Das Infozentrum ist in Illmitz ...

Die Störche haben uns schon erwartet
 

Dann gings ab in den Nationalpark
 
junge Graugans

Im Schilfgürtel
   
Haubentaucher

Dann fuhren wir ein paar Kilometer zur "Langen Lacke" ...
 

Diesen Weg beschritten wir ...
 

 
am Weg zu einer Aussichtsplattform

 
Meine Gattin nahm mich ins Visier ... durfte mir ein EF 300/2.8 L eines Kollegen leihen 

 
typisch für den Nationalpark 

 
zu später Stunde begaben sich die Graugänse zu ihren Schlafplätzen

Die Zeit verging rasant ... konnten uns gerade nur einen Überblick verschaffen ...
Das nächstemal können wir dann schon gezielter vorgehen ...

Zur Technik:
Das letzte Bild ist mit dem 300er und der 5D vom Einbeinstativ aufgenommen, alle anderen Bilder sind von meiner Gattin freihand mit der 1DMkII und dem 100-400er entstanden


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nationalpark Neusiedlersee*

Auch ich hatte meine Gattin im Visier ...


----------



## paper (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nationalpark Neusiedlersee*

Schöne Fotos, danke fürs Zeigen!

Die lange Lacke muss auch im Herbst, wenn die Zugvögel in ihre Winterquartiere __ fliegen
und hier Rast machen interessant sein und umgekehrt im Frühjahr.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nationalpark Neusiedlersee*

Gerne geschehen ...

So ist es Melitta 

Freue mich schon riesig auf den Herbst 

Dieser Besuch war sozusagen ein herantasten/erkunden ...

Möchte gerne im Herbst Beutel- und Bartmeisen fotografieren ... natürlich auch sonst alles was in halbwegser Entfernung abzulichten ist ....

Habe leider festgestellt das 300mm + 1,4 TC = 420mm Brennweite schon sehr kurz ist 
mein 100-400er + 1,4 TC + 1,3 Crop der 1DMkII sind da schon besser ...

Schauen wir mal ...


----------

